# Depth to bury wire for post lamp



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

My old neighbor just ran lamp cord around his yard.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> If it's a low voltage light that's kosher.


I dont DIG much at all, (knees and back are shot) but I have a guy who will dig if needed and he works for 1/4 of the SPARKY rate. Have onother who has a sneaker and trencher still less per hr then Sparky

HOs can get funny when you tell them what it will cost to run wire to their $100 yard light or fountain


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Table in column four of the matrix says 12" from the NEC

http://www.irrigation.org/uploadedFiles/Certification/National Electric Code.pdf


----------

